# Possible purchase



## Joro Corona (Apr 10, 2005)

I usually keep to myself in the sentra forums, but there is a 04 Altima 3.5 that I can pick up for the paltry fee of 7500 dollars. Its been in an accident, but all it needs is a drivers side back door and some paint. I will do most of the body work and then just have it sprayed by my friend.

Now, I'd just like to know if their are any detrimental problems with these cars. Any electrical deamons I should be aware of? Maybe some suspention issues? I don't know, thus why I'm asking you guys.

Oh, and a few specs on the car.

2004 Nissan Altima 3.5SE
38,742 Miles
5 Speed Manual
Indash 6 Disc Changer
Sunroof
18 inch nismo wheels
Spoiler
Leather Interior

Overall a REALLY nice car. Its Metallic Blue with the dark gray interior. Its got a nismo shift knob and floor mats too.

Just looking for alittle insight, thanks in advance.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

1. thats a lot of miles for an 04
2. thats a rare find. Blue and a 5 speed. id buy it
3. nissian has issues with the struts. drive it and find out

as long as it is in good shape and the body work wont be too difficult, go for it. sounds like a sweet deal. but is it too good to be true???


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

craigqc said:


> 3. nissian has issues with the struts. drive it and find out


I second that motion... drive it first!


----------



## djliquidice (Apr 29, 2005)

The 5spd MT sux, IMO. i have it and god i hate it.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Please elaborate:
"Nissan has issues with the struts"
"5SPD MT Sux"

I think the 5 speed sux too, I am curious as to why you think it sux.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

some of the struts have gone within the first months of pepole owning them. i would just be cautious and prepared for one or both to go out on you. activeTuning has a nice aftermarket setup if you want to go that route
also some pepole dont like the MT because the throws are pretty long and the stalk is fairly large. i cut mine down with a hack saw and also installed a short shifter and i love it. no complaints about the MT. i wouldnt buy an automatic ever again.


----------



## Joro Corona (Apr 10, 2005)

I can only drive it around the block and such. The damaged door isn't on the car anymore. It was going to be replaced, then he went out an bought a Cobalt SS. Meh. Trashbag door doesn't quite cut it at speed. However, it looks like I'm not gonna buy it. The Lumina just threw a rod. It needs a new engine. And the Cirrus needs to get streetable again. With or without the 3.0L swap.

Oh well. Would have been a fun project. Too much on my plate at the moment.


----------

